# Anabolic5150's BLR Prolacterone Log



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 23, 2012)

*First off, a big thank you to Brundel and BLR. I didn't think I would have time to do a log but realized that Brundel has been such a good friend to me that I owed him doing this log.

Stats- 52 years old, 5'11", 245-247 pounds, about 17-20% body fat right now as I have been seriously slacking off since the birth of my daughter in December. Goal is to decrease body fat through cardio and diet and to add a few pounds of lean mass over the course of my cycle.

I have an extensive cycle history, too many to list. I am a huge fan of test e, deca and of course my favorite, dbol. These compounds again will be the staple of my cycle which will be laid out as such,

Weeks 1-12 Test E at 750mg weekly
Weeks 1-12 Deca at 400mg weekly
Weeks 1-6 50mg Dbol daily
Weeks 13-20 Test E at 1g weekly
Weeks 13-18 Deca at 500mg weekly
Weeks 15-20 Dbol at 50mg daily

I run cycles longer then some and have always done it this way. My  ancillaries will be BLR Formeron and of course Prolacterone. Dosing of each will follow protocol discussed with Brundel by PM. I will have labs done after my cycle.

Training will be DC Training and I will log as much as I can. Diet will be high protein, medium carbs and fats, a diet that has worked for me for years. I will not log diet as I tend to eat the same every day when on my game. Cardio will be 60 minutes on the treadmill 3 times weekly. I will also be walking after dinner with my wife, pushing my daughter and escorted by my two Rottweilers for additional cardio.

Cycle will start 8/27 and follows a 6 week cruise on just my TRT dose of 200mg Watson Test Cyp weekly. 

Any supporters, welcome. Any questions, ask. I am doing this as a favor for my friend Brundel so if you have any negative comments to direct at or about me, please do so by Pm so as not to ruin this log as happens to many here.

Thank you!!!*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm in!  Do it up my friend!

Sent from my ADR910L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2012)

Subbed!


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 23, 2012)

I wish you the best success!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks fellas!!


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm in! I'm running a very similar cycle soon and am very curious about prolacterone


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 23, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> I'm in! I'm running a very similar cycle soon and am very curious about prolacterone



Good or bad, I'll give 100% honest feedback.


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2012)

Subbed.. for cawk pics


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 23, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## 258884 (Aug 23, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Good or bad, I'll give 100% honest feedback.



No doubt here.

In for the ride.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 23, 2012)

Good luck big brother!!!


----------



## seyone (Aug 23, 2012)

Subbed, looking forward to this


----------



## brundel (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks bro!
I was a little bummed when you said you wouldnt have time to run the log...Im not gonna lie.
I know youll give honest feedback which is what we need.

I appreciate you taking the time to do this. Seriously. Thanks.


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 24, 2012)

Just found this Brother, I'm in till the end!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 24, 2012)

brundel said:


> Thanks bro!
> I was a little bummed when you said you wouldnt have time to run the log...Im not gonna lie.
> I know youll give honest feedback which is what we need.
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to do this. Seriously. Thanks.



It dawned on me how much you've done for me, and I knew right away that I could make time to do this for you and the community. I'll give honest and accurate feedback for sure!!


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 24, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Weeks 1-12 Test E at 750mg weekly
> Weeks 1-12 Deca at 400mg weekly
> Weeks 1-6 50mg Dbol daily
> Weeks 13-20 Test E at 1g weekly
> ...



Disclaimer: Anabolic5150 is a professional don't try this at home


----------



## gamma (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah I am in too !!!!!


----------



## brundel (Aug 24, 2012)

Its great when we can get a few well respected members to run logs.
Everyone already knows em and knows what type of person they are.
Everyone already knows and respects Anabolic5150 so its good for BLR and IMF.

We know he will give an honest review.
If the supp is awesome, hell say so.
If it gives him herpes, hell say so.

I know how well the product has been working so Im confident in the product. 500mg deca is PLENTY to cause prolactin issues so this will be a great log.

Thanks again Anabolic.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Aug 24, 2012)

Subbed... I'm curious to see your DC training.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 25, 2012)

brundel said:


> Its great when we can get a few well respected members to run logs.
> Everyone already knows em and knows what type of person they are.
> Everyone already knows and respects Anabolic5150 so its good for BLR and IMF.
> 
> ...



No, thank you! I really appreciate the opportunity.




NoCode8511 said:


> Subbed... I'm curious to see your DC training.



I'm gonna run the 3 way split, I'll post my routine as soon as I get exercise selection ironed out.


----------



## brundel (Aug 25, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> No, thank you! I really appreciate the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This^^.
I went back to DC for a couple weeks and my body is just not strong enough yet.
I cant take the punishment like I used to be able to.
Hopefully Ill get back. If not, oh well.
it will be cool to see your split and the exercises you choose. Once you have been training DC for a while you start switching things up a bit and you HAVE to change exercises because you max out on the ones you start on.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK, here is my split that I have decided to run. I'll be training on the 3 way DC split, training Mon-Tues-Thurs-Fri in the afternoons and cardio will be done at home in the a.m. but not so much to hamper recovery.

A1 
Hammer incline
Barbell shoulder press
Reverse grip Smith bench

B1
Barbell curl
Hammer curl
Hammer pulldowns
Bent row

C1
Seated calf raises
SLDL
Squats

A2
Smith incline
Hammer shoulder press
Close grip bench

B2
Preacher curls
Behing back barbell curls
Chins
Rack deads

C2
Donkey calf raises
Lying leg curls
45 degree leg press

A3
Incline bench
Dumbbell shoulder press
Hammer dips

B3
Dumbbell curls
Reverse barbell curls
Hammer high rows
Hammer low rows

C3
45 degree calf press
Seated leg curls
Hack squats

Most sets will be rest/pause (some are straight sets) and a couple of body parts will get widow makers done to increase stimulation to the muscle trained. Reps for my rest/pause sets will be 20-30 due to being over 34 as recommended by Dante Trudel, the genius behind DC training. I won't log every session here, this is a log to cover BLR Prolacterone and not DC training. Cycle starts tomorrow in the morning as well as the addition of Prolacterone to my supplement routine.

Again, thank you Brundel for making this possible and to all for their support.


----------



## brundel (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice split.
Maybe bumping up my rep range may allow me to give DC another shot.
Non drug fueled DC is rough.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 26, 2012)

brundel said:


> Nice split.
> Maybe bumping up my rep range may allow me to give DC another shot.
> Non drug fueled DC is rough.



20-30 or 35 for your R/P sets is no joke, try it and see how it works. Use the 2 way split to maximize recovery and keep your blasts to 8 weeks max.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 27, 2012)

Cycle and Prolacterone started today.


----------



## brundel (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 27, 2012)

Training was insane today, missed DC so much. Chest stretch was so painful, God I love this stuff!!


----------



## TerpVTX (Aug 28, 2012)

subbed for this.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 31, 2012)

Second pin of the week done, training has been great. Prolacterone gave me an upset stomach on Wednesday, so I took my doses after that with food and the issue is gone. So far, so good. Week 2 next week!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 2, 2012)

Solid week of training, felt great. Sore as hell but in a good way. Diet is on point, nice to be back in the groove.

Prolacterone is still upsetting my stomach, I've divided my dose and found that if I take it 15-20 minutes after a meal that the upset is minimal. No signs of prolactin increase, all is good so far.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 2, 2012)

Had the same stomach issues. 

I'm in for the review.


----------



## brundel (Sep 2, 2012)

Does seem like the high dose of Ldopa can cause some stomach discomfort. Taking with food should remedy it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 2, 2012)

Taking after meals and splitting the doses up has helped quite a bit.


----------



## brundel (Sep 2, 2012)

Holy crap you were eating it all at once!!!
You want to split the dose for sure. It will be far more effective.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> Holy crap you were eating it all at once!!!
> You want to split the dose for sure. It will be far more effective.



All at once was a bad idea, now I split it and give it at least 8 hours between doses.

Have zero prolactin issues presenting, stomach issue is gone and all is good. Training and diet are spot on, feeling really good.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 11, 2012)

Bumped my test to 1 gram and my deca to 500mg a week yesterday, know I was gonna wait but just said fuck it. No sides of any nature, no prolactin issues. But if they are going to present, it will be soon. Zero stomach discomfort with the Prolacterone anymore, all is good.


----------



## brundel (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome brother. Thanks for the update.
Upping the dose is pretty much always a god idea


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 11, 2012)

brundel said:


> Awesome brother. Thanks for the update.
> Upping the dose is pretty much always a god idea



I think so too!!


----------



## merz (Sep 12, 2012)

Im in for the ride.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 12, 2012)

merz said:


> Im in for the ride.



Thanks!!!


----------



## merz (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm sure you have found this to be true, especially since you've been doing this twice as long as I have, that the diet is by far the most vital when growing/leaning. I have messed around with AAS, both on good and bad diets, and the difference is stupid. As far as upping the dose, I did that way too early in my development, I tried to rush my gains and did the most blatant mistake: more is better. I learned the extremely hard way. My natty was shut down so bad that it was in double digits, it was the worst time of my life. Being 25, and having the symptoms of death (that's how it felt), I realized that too much knowledge is never enough. I'm here to learn and not make the same mistake twice! Keep it up A5150


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 15, 2012)

Diet is key, it's more important then training and gear combined. As far as upping the dose, I preach moderation, more is not always better. In my case, I very rarely follow my own my advice.


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 15, 2012)

Crush it A5150!!!

Late but in for final results...

Interesed in seeing only BLR ancillaries for this cycle


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 16, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> Crush it A5150!!!
> 
> Late but in for final results...
> 
> Interesed in seeing only BLR ancillaries for this cycle



Thanks Brother! I am sold on BLR products, I know for a fact that without Formeron I would have issues with my e2, you just can't hardly find a reliable research company that you can trust 100% of the time. In BLR, I believe I have found one. Brundel and I have chatted by pm at length about the products and his idea behind them. He is one of us, not some cat just cooking stuff from a recipe to make a dime.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 16, 2012)

Keep it up A5150!


----------



## brundel (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the good words bro. My job is to make sure guys like us have a reliable option available.
It is unconventional to use supplements as your staple for ancillaries because they are normally not up to the task.
Ours are.
If I find a way to make em better or stronger....Ill do it. It isnt about the money. 
Most companies make the money the #1 goal. I think this is a mistake.
Our main goal is to make our products the best they can be.......the money still comes as a result of everyone liking the products.

THere is some pretty sick new stuff on the horizon...Potentially youll be using it on this current cycle .
Maybe next week or 2.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 16, 2012)

brundel said:


> Thanks for the good words bro. My job is to make sure guys like us have a reliable option available.
> It is unconventional to use supplements as your staple for ancillaries because they are normally not up to the task.
> Ours are.
> If I find a way to make em better or stronger....Ill do it. It isnt about the money.
> ...



I'm always happy to try what ever you come up with. It goes beyond words Bro, I really do trust you with my health. You make it, I'll use it. It really is that simple.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 22, 2012)

Another week in and zero issues with prolactin and no issues with stomaching Prolacterone. I am at full dosage on both the test e and the deca I am running and it is smooth sailing.

Prolacterone is the real deal fellas, stock up!!!


----------



## brundel (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol Im half awake and I almost hit infract .....
Thanks for the update bro.
Hows the cycle going in general? Gaining?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 23, 2012)

brundel said:


> Lol Im half awake and I almost hit infract .....
> Thanks for the update bro.
> Hows the cycle going in general? Gaining?



Cycle is great, Olympus gear is so damn smooth. I'm up about 6-7 pounds, muscle bellies look fuller and even on deca and dbol I am not holding much water. Strength is the most noticeable thing, weights and reps are increasing.

Do you think the Formeron is holding the water at bay? That is my thought.


----------



## seyone (Sep 23, 2012)

This is a great log..


----------



## brundel (Sep 23, 2012)

I think the form could be keeping the bloat down yes.
Im actually surprised because dbol is particularly nasty for bloating.


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 15, 2012)

how are things going, can you update for us?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Oct 15, 2012)

Weight is up 10-11 pounds, am noticing a bit more bloat but not as bad as cycles in the past. I am seeing small increases weekly in strength and am not experiencing any sides from prolactin buildup or estrogen related sides. My libido is through the roof, as well as my appetite. I have noticed incresed thirst, going to drop the dbol this week and see if that is the reason.

Brundel, your products are top notch in my opinion. I've done this long enough to know when something is bunk and this is not the case with Prolacterone or Formeron. Both products are stellar in my opinion, need more of both just to build my stash (hint Brundel, still have my mailing address, LOL)


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not hijacking your log, I am using the same BLR combo, very different cycle but enjoying very similar results. I am very impressed with BLR products also. Thanks for sharing your time and results with all of us.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Oct 16, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> I'm not hijacking your log, I am using the same BLR combo, very different cycle but enjoying very similar results. I am very impressed with BLR products also. Thanks for sharing your time and results with all of us.



You're welcome Bro, thank you!!


----------

